# mount outboard



## pescador72 (Aug 6, 2008)

I'm trying to mount my outboard on my CMC tiltntrim unit and at it highest position the cavitation plate is still about one inch below the bottom. Is this going to create any noticeable drag or loss of performance? The tilt n trim unit is about 5 inches set back. 

Thanks,

Mario


----------



## Brett (Jul 16, 2008)

previous post:

http://www.microskiff.com/cgi-bin/yabb2/YaBB.pl?num=1235777190


----------



## pescador72 (Aug 6, 2008)

thanks for the link Brett.

But it addresses advantages and such of running a jack plate. What I have is a tilt and trim unit. And the highest I feel comfortable raising it, is still less than an inch below the keel, for the cav plate that is. Will there be *noticeable* drag?

Anyone else weigh in?

Thanks
Mario


----------



## Tom_C (Dec 10, 2006)

> Will there be *noticeable* drag?


Yes, you will have around 3 inches more of the motor in the water than you need to. You may be losing 2 to 5 mph.


----------



## Brett (Jul 16, 2008)

The link covered more than jack plates, it also had links to how
to properly install outboards at the correct height on your transom.
Including this one:

http://www.marinepartsman.com/installing-an-outboard-on-your-boat.html

The more of your outboard that is in the water,
the greater the drag created. As shown in the linked post
diagrams, most hulls are set up with the cavitation plate
at or just a hair below the bottom of the transom.

An inch below the transom is not that big a deal,
but if you're looking for the best performance,
you'll need to mount a bit higher.


----------



## pescador72 (Aug 6, 2008)

thank you very much guys


----------

